# MISC IMAGES FROM Mt.Home AFB 1971-73



## Wildr1 (Mar 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 29, 2019)

Very cool. Thanks for posting them


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Jager52 (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks for the post. 2 Kaman H43Bs! My Dad was a rotor blade tech at Kaman on the HOK, H43A&B and the Seasprite. Once again, thanks for the post.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Graeme (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 31, 2019)

Some SE Asia Shots

A couple of Puffs





C-47s




A-37




One that was written off

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 9, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Tieleader (Apr 10, 2019)

great stuff!


----------



## jetcal1 (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 15, 2019)

Early C-130, also look close and see 4 miniguns out the windows.... one of the first that would be called spectre to replace Puffs(c-47s mounted with miniguns shown above).

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 15, 2019)

That may be the first test aircraft for what became the AC-130 gunship. Using Joe Baugher's site, s/n 54-1626 was converted to prototype AC-130A and is now at WPAFB museum.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 16, 2019)

To: Special Ed, yes, I added an edit to that fact on the above post before I saw yours, you are correct, it did not mount the 105mm cannon at this point but had double the firepower of the "Puff"and was amazing to see in action.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 18, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2019)

Good shots!


----------

